# Passover!



## mjbee (Apr 5, 2004)

Mazel Tov! It is the first full moon of spring. It is Passover! &quot;Therefore let us keep the feast, not with old leaven, nor with the leaven of malice and wickedness, but with the unleavened bread of sincerity and truth.&quot; 
&quot;For indeed Christ our Passover was sacrificed for us.&quot;
1 Cor 5:8, 7b. 
Bee


----------



## default (Apr 13, 2004)

Hi Bee,

So, did you partake of the Passover and communion?

I did! 

Lori


----------

